# 2016-2017 season warren co. Club 3100 AC.



## BIGTEN

We have 3100 ac of qdm land, with over 7,ooo ac being managed by surrounding clubs, We have a great deer population and we harvest several quality bucks ever year. We have a secure camp with power , camp shower, covered cooking area and deer cooler. property has 6 ac lake that is managed also (lots of crappie and bass) Land consist of huge hardwoods, pine, cutover, and 5 powerlines coming thru the properties. established for club for the past 34 years. Club uses a first come first serve pin in system. we have over 30 tripods, ladder stands, box stands already in place. We plant 50 food plots ever year. for more info please contact scott ray @706-463-0876 or brad yother @ 706-463-0130 or you can email scott @ sray@morganleesupply.com dues will 975.00 per year and a 100.00 camping fee if you use the camp area


----------



## turkey1958

How many members do you need?  And how many members are there in the club total?


----------



## BIGTEN

37 total members, we are need of 8 members


----------



## BIGTEN

All pm's returned


----------



## AL123Jenks

Where in warren county are you located,I live in Grovetown.I love to hunt and Wife and Granddaughter love ti fish.Is there anyway you can send rules of club.Email-aj1954@knology.net


----------



## BIGTEN

I sent you a copy of the rules


----------



## c-rig king

Would like to see the rules also.
cwilson01@comcast.net

Thanks!


----------



## haha

*Rules*

could you send me copy of rule as well please?
nguyentuan1990@gmail.com


----------



## CoWes

Weswilson75@yahoo.com

Do you have a hog population?


----------



## CoWes

Please send rules.


----------



## harleyrealtor

*Membership*

Could you send me club rules? Thanks.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Have a friend that's in this club . A lot of deer there . Think he seem 128 deer there last year close to 30 bucks


----------



## AL123Jenks

Yes Sir do not know what happened must have been a mix up on my part but I did not receive copy of rules.


----------



## CBqakNflats

I emailed him and never got a response.He must be full.


----------



## BIGTEN

Sorry guys, ive been out off town the last few day . We do still have openings and i  will get rules emailed out this am.


----------



## BIGTEN

Guys i believe all p'm and emails returned, if someone didnt recv a copy of the rules . Please let me know 

thank you,
scott


----------



## p gallup

email sent.  thanks


----------



## Jcarlee

*Rules*

I'd like to see the rules also, if possible.  Thanks.


----------



## BIGTEN

We will be showing the property saturday feb.
27 th . Anyone interested please give me a call and arrange a time


----------



## renevkc

I'd like a copy of the rules.
Thank you


----------



## BIGTEN

All pm's  and emails returned


----------



## BIGTEN

All emails returned


----------



## BIGTEN

We will be showing the property this saturday 
feb 27 th . For those of you already coming to take tour be at camp area around 8:30 to 9:00

thanks, 
scott


----------



## BIGTEN

Thanks to all for coming and taking a tour of our club this weekend .I meet some great people and made some new friends for sure. I have A few memberships  still open. 

Thanks,
scott


----------



## josh1681

Would like to see a copy of the rules. Send to peppers.joshua@gmail.com


----------



## BIGTEN

All pm's returned


----------



## BIGTEN

All emails returned


----------



## justinbowtech

Pm sent


----------



## Trevor pitts

*Thunder head*

Hey just looking for a place to rabbit hunt 2 months after deer season. Would be willing to pay 400 to go towards food plots etc. call me 678.920.4074


----------



## Trevor pitts

Do yall allow rabbit hunting? Just looking for a place to hunt 2months after deer season be willing to pay 400 toward food plots etc. call if interested trevor


----------



## Trevor pitts

Trevor 678.920.4074


----------



## BIGTEN

Ttt


----------



## switchbackxt1

BIGTEN shoot me a PM


----------



## BIGTEN

All pm's returned


----------



## BIGTEN

Ttt


----------



## BIGTEN

All pm's returned


----------



## BIGTEN

We are still in need of 3 members.


----------



## BIGTEN

Ttt


----------



## BIGTEN

Pm's returned


----------



## hodgman

If your looking for a club with a good deer population here it is. good group of guys. looking forward to my second year here. pm me any questions.


----------



## BIGTEN

All pm's returned


----------



## BIGTEN

Ttt


----------



## mcfsf33

Yall should let a few locals join.


----------



## BIGTEN

I do , the ones I like !! Ive had this club for 34 years must be doing something right. thank you for youre advice


----------



## jmh5397

I got into this club back in February.  Super nice folks.  Finally have been able to get down and walk the property the last few weeks.  This place is loaded with deer.  I have yet to walk a tract without walking up on deer.  The buck sign here is insane.  If you're looking for a good club with good people, you need to give Scott a call.


----------



## Big7

Does the Ogeechee run through there?


----------



## BIGTEN

Yes it does. We have about 3/4 miles of river frontage


----------



## Big7

BIGTEN said:


> Yes it does. We have about 3/4 miles of river frontage



PM sent about the rules.


----------



## biggdogg

This will be my third year. You can't ask for a better club! Very few hunts without seeing deer and a great group of guys.


----------



## SK14

please send rules to s.keeney@outlook.com

Sounds like a great club, looking to bring the wife as well!


----------



## BIGTEN

all pm's returned and request for copy of our rules have been sent


----------



## BIGTEN

Ttt


----------



## BIGTEN

All pm's returned


----------



## kowboy72

*rules?*

looking for info Still needing members? price ? and location?
trsmith5051@gmail.com
Roger Smith


----------

